# Sean Monschau Memorial Project Fund



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Fellow Waterfowlers,
Since the tragic loss of our friend Sean two weeks ago, The Fish Point Wildlife Association has been working with the DNR on the installation of a memorial at the Fish Point check station. We have set up and deposited the initial donation into the Sean Monschau memorial project fund at Independent Bank in Sebewaing, MI. This fund will be used to get a memorial made so that we can install it in the station. With the generosity of your donations we plan on coming up with a special larger scale project within the area that can be used by us all. We have had a few ideas thus far, memorial field markers, accessible blind, etc. Once again, this will depend on the amount of funds donated and the feasibility of the project. The FPWA has been in contact with Seans family and friends and we are going to work closely with them from here on out to plan a project that they think will suit his memory best. The family will be involved 100% in this project and whatever monies are raised and not used for the project(s) will be presented to Jessica and the kids. We are looking forward to coming up with something great for a remembrance to Sean and his love of Fish Point and waterfowling. Thanks in advance for your generosity and support of the Monschau family. Please feel free to contact us with any questions or concerns; we also welcome any ideas or suggestions for Seans project. 
*Ron Hohne*
*(810) 335-0591*
[email protected]

*Any donations can be sent or deposited at the locations below:*
*Visit any Independent Bank branch in Michigan or mail to:*
*Independent Bank *
*8880 Unionville Road *
*Sebewaing MI, 48759 *

*Deposit funds into the following account:*
*Sean Monschau Memorial Fund, Account # 74562976 *


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a great idea, Cant wait to see where it goes.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree this is a great idea, just so happens I have an independent bank not too far away, I will be stopping there this morning. Glad FP Assos. is taking the lead on this, great people as well.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ron, i've sent an email over a week ago to our board (SFCHA) and we are coming up with ideas on how to contribute as a club. I'm not sure if we'll make a donation from our funds or pass the hat at our meeting. We will be contributing to the memorial but it won't be til our meetings resume (after hunting season) and wanted to let you guys know we would love to help in any way we can.

Dan Boivin
SFCHA Member


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, our plan is to spread the word and keep the ball rolling. As far as the delay, we had to make sure that everything was approved by the DNR and then we set up an account. This will not be a hurried decision on which project or when, definitely a future and ongoing situation. We want to make sure that we get the best memorial(s) that we can for Sean so we will not be rushing anything. Any and all contributions are greatly appreciated and will 100% fund an awesome tribute to a fallen brother.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I think if there can be a improvement to the area or a certain field and a memorial combo that would be nice. Sean was always about doing something for others. So a memorial/upgrade would fit how he lived...

Thanks for getting this going ron.


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Please feel free to forward on any ideas or suggestions, especially if you knew Sean and know of something that would really work for him!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

This is a wonderful idea. Please keep us all posted on the progress and if any volunteers are needed.

Big K.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

First class men...First class!!!


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

So far interest has been *very low*, which is disappointing to say the least. We were hoping for a much better response than we have recieved so far. The FPWA will make sure that a memorial is constructed and put on display for sure. Our plan is to come up with a really cool memorial project that will benefit everyone but this is where we need our fellow hunters help! It doesn't even matter if you use the managed areas guys/gals, this is for a great cause and most importantly a rememberance. We appreciate all ideas and donations! Happy hunting, get out while you can!!!


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

I think people are strapped and are more than willing to drop a c note for Sean's wife and the kids.

But for the memorial at FP maybe you can decide what you want to do. How much it will cost. Then ask for donations until you get the required amount.


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

stacemo said:


> I think people are strapped and are more than willing to drop a c note for Sean's wife and the kids.
> 
> But for the memorial at FP maybe you can decide what you want to do. How much it will cost. Then ask for donations until you get the required amount.


 
There is no doubt that people are strapped, I'm sure that most of us can personally attest to this. I also agree that the monies raised for the family are the most important.

As far as the memorial project goes, there is no set plan on what we are going to do. As stated multiple times, we are just trying to keep the ball rolling and we will be working with family and friends once we are able to get something together where we can plan a project deemed appropriate and approved by the DNR. They will hold the final decision on what is done for the memorial. Once again, the project itself will depend on what we can afford to donate as an organization and on hopeful donations from fellow sportspersons. 

Please don't misinterpret the purpose of the thread and project overall. We are not trying to take food from people's tables. If you can spare a buck or two, we all would appreciate it. If you would rather or have already donated to the family, thank you for your support. I guess all that we ask is that everyone remember the cause, the FPWA has just taken the reins and honorably accepted the role of attempting to organize a way to make something good happen. Once again, thank you all for your support. Please feel free to contact us anytime.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm just bumping this back up on the radar. We have our first SFCHA monthly meeting for the year in early January, and I plan to bring it up at the meeting and see if there is interest in contributinng.

Is there any idea in at least rough terms what you guys are thinking as far as a project and cost? I know there was discussion about some kind of plaque, bird mount, or others at the DNR station itself, as well as actual work projects in the field. As Stacemo posted up earlier, it would help to have at least a general idea so that I could sell it to our members. I appreciate what you said earlier about waiting to see how much is donateed. But you know how us hunters are...throwing money at something without any idea what it's for is a really hard sell. Any updates at all?


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

As of now, the memorial in the check station will surely be happening, it is now just a matter of coordinating with the Monschau family and getting it rolling. This will likely take place sometime after the holiday season. The memorial project that we are looking to get approval for is an accessible blind in one of the corn strips. This is just in the planning stages at this point and there is no ideas of cost or location at this time. Thanks for the bump, we have had a few donations, which we are greatful for, and will update as we recieve any news, thank you and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, call me stupid, but why cant we get this as a sticky? Unfortunately outta sight is outta mind. If its at the top, you cant help but see it. Any chance a mod can make this a sticky? Would probably help with donations and they really can do all they can do with the memorial as well as help the family.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

not a problem.... a sticky it is....


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, thanks guys!! Happy Holidays to everyone....


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

We had the pleasure of meeting with Sean's wife and buddy yesterday and after a great conversation we have nailed down a game plan for Sean's memorial project. We will be building and installing a universally accessible hunting blind. This blind will be much like the one that is already in place in zone 8, but the new blind will be constructed in a corn strip, exact area TBD, with a dike or trail leading to it for accessibility. As stated before, there will also be a nice memorial made to be placed on the wall in the Fish Point check station. 

We are still in planning and coordinating stages as of now, we will update as we progress. Thanks for your support!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Fantastic! Sounds like plans are coming together. Great job FPWA!


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

This is exactly what Sean would have wanted . Thank you for everything FPWA.


----------

